# Funny story...thought I'd share



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

Last evening, I was reading on my Fire without a case.  I had to keep putting it down, and couldn't figure out why it turned off instead of going into sleep mode.  I searched forums and Amazon FAQ, and found no solution.

Well, I was putting it down on a stand that I use for the iPad.  Turns out, I was hitting the power button when I set in down, turning it off every time!  

Fire users beware


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!  I did the same thing.  I solved it by turning the Fire so the power button is at the top.

I like that I can feel the power button with my finger so easily.  But at the same time, it makes it turn off very easily.  An indent would make a lot of sense.

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

My fire was turning off everytime it was coming close to my body. Then I discovered I could turn it upside down....for most apps. Some don't turn 180 degrees, like Words with Friends.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

My problem seems to be that I hold it with my left hand and thumb and hit the home button by accident.  errr


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I am temporarily using a Nook case (that I temporarily used for my K3 until I got an Oberon).

And the Nook case (this is probably for the original Nook or whatever was available at the time the K3 came out) has a slot at the bottom that is open in the middle and just happens to work really well with the Fire in that I can keep the case on and plug it into the charger  and I can easily reach the on off button, but cannot hit it accidentally.

This happens to be the Lilly Pulitzer pink and green floral case with gold cord around the edge.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

One thing I noticed about the stands...

I ordered two different belkin stands (one to leave at home, one to take with me).

The non-adjustable one is solid where the Fire rests, and WILL shut down the Fire if you apply much pressure at all. It is smaller though, and fit in my travel bag better.



The adjustable one has a gap in the bottom so the power button isn't resting on anything solid, and does NOT turn off the Fire.



Yes, you can turn it upside down to read, but as mentioned this doesn't work for apps. 

Just something to consider if you're looking for a stand!


----------

